# simple plants



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, im getting a compresseus for my 29g. i want to have it heavily planted. i have sand in my tank. i want plants that are common and grow like f***ing weeds. it dosent matter if they fill the whole tank, cause that would be awesome. also i dont want to have get too into the plant world and want to just use leafzone. and in a month i might buy a co2 system if it is less than $30. so can you give me a few plants that fit this description. i have had some plants such as anubias, banbnna plants, and cabomba.

ps those plants in the winning pic for piranha(long grasslike ones) are really cool, and i think my lfs has them. how fast do they grow?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Please read some of the other messages in this forum, and you'll find most of the answers you need.

About Nish's plants: If I have indentified them correctly - treat them well and you won't be able to see much of your fish within two months.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can check THIS THREAD for more low-maintenance plants!
I hope that this will help you!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

anyone, are these good prices on this site. http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr535.html

Edit: can someone (huskyjim) please list a few ones that only need fertalizer and do ok without c02


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here some easy plants and their common names:

Ceratophyllum Demersum = HornWort
Heteranthera Zosteraefolia = Sea Grass plant
Hygrophilla Polysperma = Belgium Green
Hydrocotyle Leucocephala = Large Pennywort

From my expirience these plants require almost no fertilization and they will grow extremely fast if there is a good amount of light.


----------

